# Cody Ludin 98.6



## MooseHead (Jan 5, 2012)

I read this book and to me its a great starter book. I think that if you gain at least one thing from a book like this, then you got your money's worth. For me, I've gained over a dozen ideas and things that I didn't know from his book. Wish he wrote more.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have read this and watched some of Dave Catenbury's stuff on youtube. I love their shows and any media they present gets my attention 110%.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am a big fan of Cody, but, honestly, Dave's full of it. He lied about his military background and got kicked off the show. A lot of what Dave would give for advice on Dual Survival was ridiculous. I didn't totally pick up on it until I saw the Maine episode (where I live!) Can't wait to see how the new guy pans out. 

I think I'm gonna go pick up Cody's latest book on Amazon. I've heard it's really good.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I am a big fan of Cody


Ok.. the BIG problem I have with Cody is his attitude. He doesn't have a survival attitude. Who in their right mind would go barefoot (yeah, I know... he had socks) in the middle of the winter in North Dakota besides a complete idiot that wants to die? His big deal about beefing up his mitochondria is a load of crap.... they won't survive -20 in the snow. Duh!!! I have no problem with trying to be as natural as possible... but survival is a mindset that says "be as prepared as possible... and adapt and overcome when you are not." It does not mean... let's do something stupid and put an extra burden on my partner and the TV crew (Oh... wow... they found a buffalo hide that miraculously jumped out of a burning shack.) Without that... he would have died. The show was supposed to be DUAL survival.... but Dave never got to share in the warmth of the hide. Lucky for him that he just happened to be wearing weather appropriate clothing. AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH ..... ok. Enough of a rant. I'm done. Sorry preppermama... just had to vent on your hero a bit.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I am a big fan of Cody, but, honestly, Dave's full of it. He lied about his military background and got kicked off the show. A lot of what Dave would give for advice on Dual Survival was ridiculous. I didn't totally pick up on it until I saw the Maine episode (where I live!) Can't wait to see how the new guy pans out.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go pick up Cody's latest book on Amazon. I've heard it's really good.


Whoa,I never had heard of this until now and looked it up.I have no use for liars,what a shame,I had liked Him on the show.Cody is funny,but I'll keep my shoes.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Tues Jan 1st 2012 is the new season. I never heard of the Dave issue as well. Wow, just wow.


----------

